# Slim knee/shin guards?



## Limilicious (Jul 31, 2013)

I started out learning how to bike and realized that I fall quite a bit and get hit by the pedal often too. So I'm wondering if there's any slim knee/shin guards that'll fit nicely under pants. I tried going to bike shops but they don't really carry guards, so I don't have the slightest clue how well they fit.

I was looking at ones like:
- Fox Launch Knee/Shin Guards
- TLD Knee Guards
- TLD Lobes Knee Guards

Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the TLD 5640 knee/shin guards and honestly, I don't like them that much. They are slim, but they don't sem like they offer that much protection. I got some POC knees instead and they give me much greater confidence.


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

I also have the TLD 5640 knee/shin guards and really like them. They're really thin so it makes them easy to pedal in. I know you sacrifice some protection by using them, but they are more comfortable than any other knee pads I have used. I've heard that they slip around on some people's legs as they ride but they fit me well and don't move around at all. Good luck choosing.


----------



## Limilicious (Jul 31, 2013)

bobinitacnh said:


> I also have the TLD 5640 knee/shin guards and really like them. They're really thin so it makes them easy to pedal in. I know you sacrifice some protection by using them, but they are more comfortable than any other knee pads I have used. I've heard that they slip around on some people's legs as they ride but they fit me well and don't move around at all. Good luck choosing.


Pardon me, but could you link me to it? I looked at their website, but number model wise, there's only 5400 and 5450. So. I'm not exactly sure which one you're referring to. Sorry for my blindness, if it says somewhere.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Have you considered G-Form? I picked up a set of these the other day and have been very impressed with how light and compact they are.


----------



## Limilicious (Jul 31, 2013)

Structure said:


> Have you considered G-Form? I picked up a set of these the other day and have been very impressed with how light and compact they are.


I'm opened to anything. I just took a look at it. I'm just wondering how well it works towards sliding. I can see how if you just dropped your knee down, it'll work wonderfully and it's slim too. I apologize for making amateur conceptualization of things, but I was thinking that hard shell/hard surface = scratches when sliding. Soft pads or kevlar are probably designs to not have what I'm about to say next happen, but I don't know. Soft pads, kevlar and the like aren't as smooth, so I was thinking that it might not slide as well and rip or tear or something. But again, I've never had a pair of knee guards, so I wouldn't know...

Why am I wondering? I turned too fast, fell off, slid, ripped a pair of pants, and some skin too. Thanks.



Mr.Quint said:


> I have the TLD 5640 knee/shin guards and honestly, I don't like them that much. They are slim, but they don't sem like they offer that much protection. I got some POC knees instead and they give me much greater confidence.


I do like the looks of POCs, but it's just a bit out of my price range, unfortunately.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

IMO hard shell are probably better protection. However, the guard one actually wears is always the best and for me anyway, I am no longer willing to lug around and ride in larger pads. If I was riding more DH or even just more aggressively then maybe I'd reconsider. 

My bet is over time you'll find you own several sets of pads and can pick and choose according to use.


----------



## Limilicious (Jul 31, 2013)

Structure said:


> IMO hard shell are probably better protection. However, the guard one actually wears is always the best and for me anyway, I am no longer willing to lug around and ride in larger pads. If I was riding more DH or even just more aggressively then maybe I'd reconsider.
> 
> My bet is over time you'll find you own several sets of pads and can pick and choose according to use.


True, lugging around large pads or hard shell guards are really like lugging around medieval armor. I just wish that there's more variety and stores that retail these at where I'm at (Toronto), so I can see and try it physically.

I should just really grab one and try and live with it till later instead of sitting here pondering for hours. Thanks again.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Nothing wrong with doing some research first, but ya, sometimes you just have to jump in. Pads don't last for ever either. All the sweat and washing takes its toll if you actually ride with them.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Limilicious said:


> True, lugging around large pads or hard shell guards are really like lugging around medieval armor. I just wish that there's more variety and stores that retail these at where I'm at (Toronto), so I can see and try it physically.
> 
> I should just really grab one and try and live with it till later instead of sitting here pondering for hours. Thanks again.


You still should try a few on, since how they fit is important for comfort as well as protection.


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

I like my Fox Launch Knee/Shin Guards because they go all the way to my ankle, which is what I need to protect my shins from the pins on my platform pedals. Easy to put on, comfortable, not too bulky or hot.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Limilicious said:


> I do like the looks of POCs, but it's just a bit out of my price range, unfortunately.


I said that too, and I ended up spending even more after I didn't like the cheaper ones. Watch chainlove. POCs were up there for like 56 bucks this week. But I get it.

I might have gotten the TLD # wrong, but they were the knee-shin combo. I couldn't find the right positioning for them ever.


----------



## Limilicious (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Quint said:


> I said that too, and I ended up spending even more after I didn't like the cheaper ones. Watch chainlove. POCs were up there for like 56 bucks this week. But I get it.
> 
> I might have gotten the TLD # wrong, but they were the knee-shin combo. I couldn't find the right positioning for them ever.


Considering that I can't even find a retail store that sells these guards, I might end up spending more than I want to anyways. Thanks for the site, sounds like an amazing site, just got to check frequently.

Hmmmmm, thanks for your input, once again. Since you have them, I think it's best to ask you this: have you ever fell and slid with them on? I dug around and saw a comment saying that it wears down pretty fast for sliding type of movements. Like, it's amazing for impact absorption but not surface friction resistant. So if you fell off the bike and slid a foot or two, it will damage them quite a bit. Not sure if I'm explaining it properly, my apologies if I am not.


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Limilicious said:


> Pardon me, but could you link me to it? I looked at their website, but number model wise, there's only 5400 and 5450. So. I'm not exactly sure which one you're referring to. Sorry for my blindness, if it says somewhere.


Sorry my bad 5450. My opinion on them still stands though 👍


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

bobinitacnh said:


> Sorry my bad 5450. My opinion on them still stands though 👍


I think it could have a lot to do with leg shape. Since there are no straps to adjust, they're going to fit everyone different.

I didn't much much confidence they would stay in place in a crash, but more to protect against abrasions as you're riding by. But I never had a big fall with them on, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah agreed. I've heard they slide around if you have skinny calves. 

I had a reasonably big crash yesterday into a tree and the pads stayed put. Didn't bang my shins against anything hard so I can't say anything about their big impact effectiveness.


----------



## Limilicious (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Quint said:


> I think it could have a lot to do with leg shape. Since there are no straps to adjust, they're going to fit everyone different.
> 
> I didn't much much confidence they would stay in place in a crash, but more to protect against abrasions as you're riding by. But I never had a big fall with them on, so I can't comment on that.





bobinitacnh said:


> Yeah agreed. I've heard they slide around if you have skinny calves.
> 
> I had a reasonably big crash yesterday into a tree and the pads stayed put. Didn't bang my shins against anything hard so I can't say anything about their big impact effectiveness.


Good points, I totally forgot about straps and one size fit all. And I am a rather slim person with rather skinny calves. I'll take that into consideration and those POCs with the straps are mighty attractive now. Well, for the soft pads. I'm in debate over hard shells or soft pads.


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Hard vs soft really depends on what type of riding you do. Personally I like soft pads because it's way easier to pedal in them because of the increased flexibility. If you feel like you need the added protection because of the trails or style you ride, I would go with the hard pads.


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

For regular riding G-forms are great value and protection for the knees and elbows.
I would order them a size larger than the recommended.
I got mine from all sport protection, out Utah. Great customer service.

For DH, bike parks and going huge, I would advise something like the Fox Launch series or the Kyle Strait knee pads. I have a set of those too. Also get a full face helmet.


----------



## Limilicious (Jul 31, 2013)

bobinitacnh said:


> Hard vs soft really depends on what type of riding you do. Personally I like soft pads because it's way easier to pedal in them because of the increased flexibility. If you feel like you need the added protection because of the trails or style you ride, I would go with the hard pads.


I think soft ones give more than enough protection for the way I bike. And I love the flexibility. I just think that hard ones are more resistant and durable to road rashes as without any pads and guards, I ripped through two pairs of pants already. I wouldn't want the pads to follow their fate.

Yep, okay, I'm just going to go with the slightly bulkier hard pads. Give me a free moment to think and I'll think and consider way too many details. Thanks.



saidrick said:


> For regular riding G-forms are great value and protection for the knees and elbows.
> I would order them a size larger than the recommended.
> I got mine from all sport protection, out Utah. Great customer service.
> 
> For DH, bike parks and going huge, I would advise something like the Fox Launch series or the Kyle Strait knee pads. I have a set of those too. Also get a full face helmet.


Thanks for the recommendations. It's unfortunate, but I don't believe there's any nearby all sport protection retail stores in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Vistacruise (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm looking for something thinner for trail and woods riding so I don't get my skin rashed by leaves and sticks. One industries EXO line looks promising but haven't seen any feedback on the product. Anything else you guys have seen.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Vistacruise said:


> I'm looking for something thinner for trail and woods riding so I don't get my skin rashed by leaves and sticks. One industries EXO line looks promising but haven't seen any feedback on the product. Anything else you guys have seen.


661 Veggie knees and shins.


----------



## Gallego (Jun 24, 2013)

I am in the search for comfortable guards to use in SoFla heat, but I am not he skiny type of ruder, therefore I am having trouble...
First got the Kali Protectives Knee Shin, great built and good protection, I would recoemend them for cooler places, or even for SoFla hardcore riders, but they were too tight for me. I exchanged them for the Demon Hyper with D3O technology; they look awesome but the fit on the biggest size is again to tight for me.
The problem is that LBS do not carry this stuff and I can't try it, so I am forced to buy on the Internet. Anyone with a wide leg can recommend a good knee shin guard that would fit fat legs?


----------



## RidingSeed (Jul 3, 2013)

If you fall THAT often maybe you should go for some heavier stuff. That's what I'd do at least.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

G-form makes some very thin ones and you can choose the size based on your measurements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

